

Understand Swift Optionals in under 4 minutes - CharlesMerriam2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fte-oZ50RU8&feature=em-upload_owner

======
CharlesMerriam2
Here is a short video explaining Swift's Optional types, which a bit like
ActionScript 3's types. This language feature separates a NIL value to the
exclusive domain of a multi-value type. It's short and concise. I would
appreciate suggestions.

